
Australian Political Parties Hit by 'State Actor' Hack - LinuxBender
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-47274663
======
brobdingnagians
How do they ever know it is a state actor? It always seemed to me that a
sophisticated attack should be fairly untraceable? but then it always seems
that they always know where it is from (or at least, "state actor"), is that
mainly based on who has motive or are there more certain clues and traces that
are always left, like the muddy footprints leading to the border?

~~~
gammateam
The hackers have their publicist deflect attention from them while also
advertising that there may be information for sell on Oasis

It also helps the victim as it is less embarrassing to say a state actor has
done it

It still works, nobody is asking the correct questions, it requires
disagreeing with your friend’s favorite politicians and intelligence agencies
while they remain oblivious to the technological limitations in finding the
culprit

So what we have here is a vibrant marketplace

------
merricksb
Discussion from 1-2 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19187997](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19187997)

